# New Tea Business - Just need some coffee making skills!



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

I know this is a pretty old thread but I guess is better to ask here than opening a new one. I'm on the process of opening a tea house but I still want to be able to make a decent coffee myself (I will hire a barista, but first, I still need to be able to help/work) and I would like to learn.

Main problem? I'm not even a coffee drinker myself (don't hate me, I do belong here! I do appreciate good coffee, even if rarely on its own and mainly as an addition to desserts). So... should I go for some barista lessons or maybe I can get some one-to-one lessons from a barista? I would even work for free for a while to be able to learn some trick if anyone needs help (but I guess that would be like an internship







and I feel a bit old for that







). Any advice?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Adelina said:


> I know this is a pretty old thread but I guess is better to ask here than opening a new one. I'm on the process of opening a tea house but I still want to be able to make a decent coffee myself (I will hire a barista, but first, I still need to be able to help/work) and I would like to learn.
> 
> Main problem? I'm not even a coffee drinker myself (don't hate me, I do belong here! I do appreciate good coffee, even if rarely on its own and mainly as an addition to desserts). So... should I go for some barista lessons or maybe I can get some one-to-one lessons from a barista? I would even work for free for a while to be able to learn some trick if anyone needs help (but I guess that would be like an internship
> 
> ...


Where are you based? I'd look to do some barista training for basic skills and understanding, and then get as much practice in as possible. Learning to texture milk well is another thing I'd recommend sorting out straight away. Latte art is nice, but your customers will remember a beautiful tasting coffee over a nice Rosetta any day


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Adelina said:


> I know this is a pretty old thread but I guess is better to ask here than opening a new one. I'm on the process of opening a tea house but I still want to be able to make a decent coffee myself (I will hire a barista, but first, I still need to be able to help/work) and I would like to learn.
> 
> Main problem? I'm not even a coffee drinker myself (don't hate me, I do belong here! I do appreciate good coffee, even if rarely on its own and mainly as an addition to desserts). So... should I go for some barista lessons or maybe I can get some one-to-one lessons from a barista? I would even work for free for a while to be able to learn some trick if anyone needs help (but I guess that would be like an internship
> 
> ...


Hi Adelina,

I run a mobile coffee company and I'm very passionate about good coffee. I think you might want to have additional training longer term, but if you're interested I could PM you to discuss your circumstance more. I would be happy to have a chat and see if it makes sense to go through some things together and to understand what status you're at with the set-up etc? I'm based just outside Basingstoke, so you might be able to come to me although it's obviously travel, or I can likely bring things to you - as I say I'm mobile anyway .

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry for not mentioning, I though it was obvious from my 'Location' on top of the message. I'm in London and I'm looking into starting a basic training. So far, I was checking the SCA (Specialty Coffee Association) website for hints. Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Adelina said:


> Sorry for not mentioning, I though it was obvious from my 'Location' on top of the message. I'm in London and I'm looking into starting a basic training. So far, I was checking the SCA (Specialty Coffee Association) website for hints. Any other ideas or suggestions?


You can't see that using the app


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Good to know, I'm not using the app so I had no idea


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi

Please contact admin if you want to consider advertising.

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread split into its own topic


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Logged in today after a month and I have seen this topic... I was wondering why it was a new one. Thanks for the support, I was set back in time as the landlord of the place I was about to rent decided to sell the place instead, but I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------

